# How about two more first year Navy Colts?



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Here are 15131 and 10705


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Nice*

Do you shoot them


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

clic2323 said:


> Do you shoot them


Nope, they are to valuable. I have plenty of "shooter grade" M1911A1s....

John


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Absolutely fabulous! Very, very nice.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice, Congrats ... :smt023


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

John,very nice again! How about a group pic of all you 1911's? You sir have some very nice ones.J.R.:smt1099


----------

